# Sparks from the pipe



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it normal for sparks to come out of the outside pipe?


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have seen a few sparks but they go out in a second or two.  Maybe like 1-3 sparks every couple of minutes (not consistant though) but I haven't had my stove cranking yet either.


----------



## Xena (Nov 6, 2008)

Never saw a single spark come out of mine,
but it is vented 15 ft up a masonry chimney 
and capped at the top.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine is pellet vent pipe.


----------



## Xena (Nov 6, 2008)

To clarify, mine is pellet vent pipe too. Well 
it's a combo of pellet vent and ss flex. I just have
15 feet of it going up my chimney instead.


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> Is it normal for sparks to come out of the outside pipe?



The only time I saw any sparks come out was from a horizontal install that was fairly short, but as Sydney said, they went out pretty quickly.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

They seem to go out quick but it's making me nervous. I am scared of a fire. My pipe outside looks like the picture above.


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

How high is the outside pipe off the ground?  What's underneath it?


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you have any combustible material below your vent?  Like shrubs dead grass or leaves?  If not it's ok but if it makes you feel better you can always put down some paving stones.  How many sparks are you talking about?


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a shrub there but not right under it. Is this normal? If not what can I do to stop it?


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

How many sparks?


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't stay out long I only saw a few it's not like they are flying out nonstop


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

If it makes you feel better cut down the shrub.  Without pictures it's hard to say what I would do.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Take pictures of what? Do you feel it's important enough to call where I bought it and had it installed or is it just something normal?


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better cut down the shrub.



ROFLMAO !


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

You are not funny!


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Why are you ROFLMAO?????


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> Didn't stay out long I only saw a few it's not like they are flying out nonstop



You have been a worry wart ever since your stove was installed. :lol:  Don't worry abut it starting a fire you will be fine. Place some 12x12 pavers under the pipe if it makes you feel better. Or soak the area with water every 1/2 hour.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

This person seems really nervous let's help em feel comfortable.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am sorry if my questions sound so abnormal but sparks flying out of a pipe I didn't think was such a dumb question


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> Why are you ROFLMAO?????



Because what Sydney said struck me as very funny....is that OK?

And Sydney, relax will ya....


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

You know it's a good idea I will sleep by the door with a hose outside and go out every 1/2 hour wow great idea


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sparks are ok as long as they aren't pouring out of the vent.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm LMAO now!    hahahahaha  Sorry slick!


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Listen what size hose should I have?????


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

A long enough hose to reach.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't really think I was being a worry wart being a single mother and never having a pellet stove before


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread is pretty damn funny, and you should probably get the hose used by the fire dept. That oughta be big enough to put out the sparks ;-)


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

You think so huh?? Do you think I would have to give a donation for them to put out my sparks?


----------



## Czech (Nov 6, 2008)

It depends on how much vent you have foot wise and the fuel you are using, shorter vent (direct) and fuel with alot of fines and/or 'fly ash' will do this. I have never heard of it being an issue, although I understand your concern. Typically it is nothing to be concerned with, the fly ash burns out quickly once exiting the vent, but be sure everything is working well vent wise too. My vent goes up 4 foot and out 3 foot, and I see this happen with different fuels sometimes. It bugged me enough to make sure I don't have combustibles under the exhaust, that said I've never had a problem in 5 years. I also haven't burned down my deck/house with the chiminea which is a lot bigger risk than the pellet stove!


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> I am sorry if my questions sound so abnormal but sparks flying out of a pipe I didn't think was such a dumb question



Nobody said the questions were abnormal, but if you want help, you have to provide more information...I asked you 2 questions  way up toward the top of the thread to try to help you, but you didn't answer.

As a matter of fact, I have tried to help you with your stove MANY MANY MANY times, from your smoke problem to your pellet jam problem, and you OFTEN don't answer questions people ask you who are trying to help, including me.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

GotzThehotz thank you for being respectful and not trying to make me feel like an idiot for asking a question. I am buring barefoot pellets and I also have lignetics.


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> You are not funny!


  Hmmm.....Sydney, I believe you said this.....


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

Best thing to do is get a spark bucket, it will catch all the sparks coming out of your pipe and then you can use them at a later time. OR maybe place an obama sign next to the pipe and enjoy the celebration. OR I'd get a big bucket of steam and place it under the suspect pipe this will dose all sparks.. OR if there are not many sparks coming out go back into the house and just enjoy the stove... ORR


----------



## BadDad320 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got some popcorn and a drink......  Continue please.......


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

I try and answer all of the questions considering I am asking for your help


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> You think so huh?? Do you think I would have to give a donation for them to put out my sparks?



Nah Just make'em some chilli


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

rap69ri said:
			
		

> This thread is pretty damn funny, and you should probably get the hose used by the fire dept. That oughta be big enough to put out the sparks ;-)



Watch out Rap....you'll get yelled at for laughing at something somebody ELSE said......


----------



## bungalobob (Nov 6, 2008)

Man, is this all for real?


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> GotzThehotz thank you for being respectful and not trying to make me feel like an idiot for asking a question. I am buring barefoot pellets and I also have lignetics.



Did you say your barefoot and burning, i'd be real careful, also where are you at we want to come over and roast some hotdogs under your vent pipe..    (






Just messin with ya........ %-P


----------



## Czech (Nov 6, 2008)

Both are good pellets imho, how long is the vent pipe? Direct or up and out? I need to get a spark bucket for the chiminea I guess. I'm trying here, not sure of the history of your previous posts.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just letting off some steam (or sparks)  LOL!


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

bungalobob I kind of thought the same you would think all of these people were a bunch of catty women with PMS


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not quite sure how far out the pipe goes out. I know it's just straight out. No history of previous posts. They have all been very helpful in the past maybe other posters were on before don't know.


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

MEOW


----------



## Czech (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow. I'm going to bed.....not sure what I missed previously and too tired to look now. Cheers all. Ashcan time?


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I once saw a picture of a cat on top of a burning pellet stove.  Now that's courageous!


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gotz, You're not going to bed with your stove running are you?  Is that safe?


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> I am not quite sure how far out the pipe goes out. I know it's just straight out. No history of previous posts. They have all been very helpful in the past maybe other posters were on before don't know.



We're just playing. I have helped you in the past, but this thread was making me laugh and I just had to play. Sorry if my attempt at humor wasn't found humorous by you.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sydney1963 you should grow up what is your point?


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> I once saw a picture of a cat on top of a burning pellet stove.  Now that's courageous!



I seen one on a hot tin roof once, cat was not happy  or was it a fiddler mmmm


----------



## Czech (Nov 6, 2008)

WTF happened here? Craig? Help! If it is a short vent, it will typically put out more fly ash sparks. Again, not a big deal in my experience as long as the vent isn't a foot away from gas soak rags, or a pile of leaves. Don't burn cats in a pellet stove, not alot of btu's.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am sorry slick.  I thought you were someone joking, I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> You're not going to bed with your stove running are you?  Is that safe?




Now thats funny.......  relax slicky baby all is well.


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> I am not quite sure how far out the pipe goes out. I know it's just straight out. No history of previous posts. They have all been very helpful in the past maybe other posters were on before don't know.



Are you saying that you never posted on here before?


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL Gotz!!


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> I am sorry slick.  I thought you were someone joking, I didn't mean to offend you.



Yeah sure  ummm me neither  :coolhmm:


----------



## bungalobob (Nov 6, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> bungalobob I kind of thought the same you would think all of these people were a bunch of catty women with PMS


I've seen a lot of helpful answers from most of these guys/gals, but one thing I have noticed, there is alot of fun to be had here. It's a nice loose community where everyone is laid back enjoying the fire and the small talk. Plenty of razzing and lots of playful banter. So don't get discouraged by some fun talk at times, but if you have legitimate questions, everyone here is more than willing to help, or at least guide you in the right direction to an answer. Just be ready to accept an occasional joke here and there.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolutely posted on here before. I meant no bad history on posts before always got help never harassed and tried to be made a fool out of.


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 6, 2008)

If the fly ash is a concern, you could add a tee to the pipe just outside of your house and go vertical for a few feet. This should greatly diminish or stop the hot ash from exiting the pipe.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think a pellet stove may not be for you if you're that nervous.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

I can take a joke but when I am asking about sparks and not knowing anything about stoves and you make a joke and tell me to sleep with a hose I tend to get a little annoyed. If you joked after wouldn't give a s-it


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you Rap69ri


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sparks from the pipe  <<<<<< this has the sound of a great novel! or movie?


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG, LOL, slick I was as nervous as you too, you will relax in a few years.  Hope you are laughing with us.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am really not nervous with the stove itself but the sparks concerned me. Yes I can laugh after you tell me that it's normal


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

SlickPlant, I have an idea...why don't you ask your husband about the sparks.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sparks are normal.


----------



## Czech (Nov 6, 2008)

Sh*t! I left the stove on and went to bed. Just woke up covered in sweat. Better turn that thing off just to be safe. Funny if gas furnaces had a big giant glass window on them, would we sleep well? And then there's that darn clothes drier, wonder if that had a window on it if we'd clean the exhaust pipe a bit more often? No candles, ever, ever, ever. Really, I'm going to bed now, without peeking at this thread 'til morning. Really.


----------



## Xena (Nov 6, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> SlickPlant, I have an idea...why don't you ask your husband about the sparks.




Typical male. Doesn't pay attention.  :lol: She said she's a single Mother.  



I wouldn't worry about a few sparks honestly.  If you think
the shrub is too close then I would cut it down. I'm serious.
If it meant the stove goes or the shrub I'd chop the shrub.
If you really want the folks here to analyze your setup, I'd
suggest standing far enough back to get a pic with the shrub
and the pellet vent in the pic and post it up here.

Stay warm!


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

For a lot of us it's new it's different from what a lot of us are used to.  All I can say is thanks for this forum and all the information from everyone and certainly putting my mind at ease.  And, sc_ew BIG OIL.  It's important for us all to know that with a safe insallation that we and our family are safe.  Thanks hearth.com.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 7, 2008)

You're a good sport.


----------



## slickplant35 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh god another night of laughs on me huh? I am a great sport  right????


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 7, 2008)

slickplant35 said:
			
		

> Oh god another night of laughs on me huh? I am a great sport  right????




Hello slick how are you tonight, been outdoors since it got dark???? just wondering...


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't run my stove for 3 nights, let alone look for sparks.  LOL


----------



## imacman (Nov 7, 2008)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Hello slick how are you tonight, been outdoors since it got dark???? just wondering...



Oh no.....we're NOT starting THIS again, are we????   :ahhh:


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 17, 2009)

Because this came up again and everyone who posted probably doesn't want to revisit this, as a non participant during it's first round, I encourage all to read. I haven't spoken with slickplant35 and hope the therapy went well and all things are now OK and you can see sparks and not run for a knife.

Bumped on purpose.


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 17, 2009)

Slick, you're ok in my book.  Just watch that your bush doesn't catch on fire, cut it down if you have to and put in some pavers under your vent.  Where there are sparks there can be fire!  You guys are too funny.


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

I said it before, and i'll say it again....as a pellet burner, I always have loved a nice closely trimmed bush.


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 17, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> I said it before, and i'll say it again....as a pellet burner, I always have loved a nice closely trimmed bush.



“I have never had a firepot full of pellets”, macman


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys are so bad, poor slick. you should all be ashamed of yourselves....    :cheese:


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 17, 2009)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> You guys are so bad, poor slick. you should all be ashamed of yourselves....    :cheese:



Don't you miss him???  He was so funny.


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

Woodsman, don't even try it!!  You had a great time with this thread......you had me laughing so hard I was crying!  :lol: 

Oh, and as for the spelling of ashamed, the correct spelling according to eernest4 is "_ashaimed_"


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 17, 2009)

I only wish she would come back. if only for a moment.... ;-)  LOL mac i was holding my ribs on a few of the posts..


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think she was a man.


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> I think she was a man.


  Oh boy....now i have to get that image out of my head.   :roll:


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 17, 2009)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> I think she was a man.



You think??. She said somewhere she had no spouse.... oh dammm the internet your right could have been a smart goat for all we know  spaaaaaaaaaaarks spaaaaaaaarks  baaaaaad spaaaarks...  

BTW Sydney started the whole thing


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> sydney1963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just went back & read posts #12-17 again, and I am LMAO again  The best part was when Sydney yelled at me..... :lol:


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry macman, it was before I knew how ridiculous it was.  I read it again also and was sitting here laughing to myself.  If anyone heard me they would have thought I was crazy.  LOL  But macman, I thought you like being yelled at.


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> ......But macman, I thought you like being yelled at.


When slickplant yelled at me about her lost humidifier box, now THAT was funny too, and I did enjoy it.   :lol:


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG, I forgot about that one, that was even funnier Please find that link and post it, I want to read it again.  LOL


----------



## krooser (Dec 17, 2009)

My ex-girlfriend complained about sparks coming out of my pipe...


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 17, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> My ex-girlfriend complained about sparks coming out of my pipe...



I've never had that happen but I've heard it can happen if you have a really short pipe.


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> krooser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Krooser mentioned to me last year he had a 2" pipe....not that I was askin' or anything.   :blank:


----------



## Czech (Dec 17, 2009)

And here I was trying to be the nice guy until my PM box lit up that night! Wow, this thread is way too funny, forgot all about it until I saw 'slickplant'. Wonder how it is doing? Slickplant that is, not the stove.


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 18, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> krooser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Short Pipe = sparks  Long Pipe = ??? Fire ???


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 18, 2009)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> MNBobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If we told you we would have to spray you down with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## maglite67 (Dec 18, 2009)

to pass code you need to be 2 feet above grade.  one foot from your house. and 3 feet from combustibles from end of vent if you don't meet this then you need to place stone or block.


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 18, 2009)

maglite67 said:
			
		

> to pass code you need to be 2 feet above grade.  one foot from your house. and 3 feet from combustibles from end of vent if you don't meet this then you need to place stone or block.




Or a spark bucket  ;-)


----------

